

The Anatomy of a Whale - nkallen
http://engineering.twitter.com/2010/02/anatomy-of-whale.html

======
hga
Very interesting: Twitter started delivering about 100 fail whales (503) per
second a few weeks ago for reasons that weren't immediately apparent. So this
blog entry details their hunt for the problem and how they think they can
ameliorate it. _Lots_ of details including graphs and tables.

